# TC Contender.



## Clabo22001 (Nov 30, 2019)

I found a used 30-30 contender with a 2x Leupold scope for sale on Tuesday.  Brought it home shot it 3 times.  Dead on at 30 yards.  Killed a 9 pt this afternoon with it. Ran about 35yards. I can see that this contender is going to be fun to hunt with.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes, they are a ball to shoot and can be deadly accurate.
I have one in 7-30 Waters, used to be 14" but I cut it to 10".


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 3, 2019)

Love shooting my Contender. I have several pistol and rifle barrels for it. Thinking of cutting my 30-30 Rifle barrel down to pistol length since the short rifle stock doesn't fit me well at 6ft1.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 9, 2019)

GregoryB. said:


> Love shooting my Contender. I have several pistol and rifle barrels for it. Thinking of cutting my 30-30 Rifle barrel down to pistol length since the short rifle stock doesn't fit me well at 6ft1.



Do not cut that rifle barrel.  Buy a pistol barrel.  The carbine barrels are bringing a mint these days.  Pistol barrels are still reasonable.  You will be cutting off $100 or more if you cut it less than 16".

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up Rosewood. Looked at a few pistol barrels on GunBroker and Ebay this weekend. The 7x30 Waters still peaks my interest.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 9, 2019)

GregoryB. said:


> Thanks for the heads up Rosewood. Looked at a few pistol barrels on GunBroker and Ebay this weekend. The 7x30 Waters still peaks my interest.


I really like the 7-30.  One of my favorite calibers.  I hope you reload though, factory fodder isn't easy to find.  I saw a 14" the other day for like $150.  If I can find it, I will let you know.  I had to pay like $225 when I bought my 14".  I do recommend the 14" for muzzle blast reasons.  The 10" just makes a lot more noise.  You use 30-30 brass to make the 7-30 waters brass.  Quite easy to do.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 9, 2019)

Rosewood, I do reload. If you remember where you saw that barrel let me know. Thanks.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 10, 2019)

GregoryB. said:


> Rosewood, I do reload. If you remember where you saw that barrel let me know. Thanks.


I have been looking but haven't found where I saw it yet.


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 10, 2019)

No problem. Got my eye on a Ruger #1 International in 257 Roberts now. So many guns so little time.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 12, 2019)

GregoryB. said:


> No problem. Got my eye on a Ruger #1 International in 257 Roberts now. So many guns so little time.


and money...


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 19, 2019)

I had a Contender, made in 1976.  The amount of finger pressure it needed to break the action open was ridiculous. I hear the newer versions have fixed that problem.
Yes, they were accurate.
What a hair trigger.  One of the best I've ever had on any gun.
I had a .22LR barrel, a .30-30 barrel, and a .44 mag barrel.  All ten-inch length.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 19, 2019)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I had a Contender, made in 1976.  The amount of finger pressure it needed to break the action open was ridiculous. I hear the newer versions have fixed that problem.



That was the original frame.  They came out with what is called an "easy open" frame.  They moved the pivot pin from the front of the action to the just over the trigger.  Solved that issue.  Also, for a while TC would convert your older frame to an "easy open" for a fee, but when S&W bought them out, they stopped doing that.  I have one I wanted converted, but am stuck with it.  I waited too long.  The newer G2s and the Encores were always "easy open".  But the Contenders have better triggers than the G2s from the factory.

Rosewood


----------



## carver (Jan 29, 2020)

Have  contender in .223

And a Encore in 7mm.08


----------

